# My Itinerary



## Nubsnstubs

Howdy all yall, Wednesday I leave for Massachusetts. I will have a 4 x 8 trailer loaded with up to 3000 pounds of desert woods for sale or trade. later in this post will be pictures and descriptions of the wood I'm taking. 
Before I even think of getting up north, I'm stopping in Branson, Mo., then south just below Yellville, Arkansas. Will be in that neighborhood for 2 1/2 days, then back up to Branson. Will be on the lookout for good quality turning stuff. 

My departure date from Branson will be 9th or 10th of May. From there, since I'm close enough to Bucksnort, Tn., Murfreesboro, and Mick Hill, I'll head that way to get to the north. If you want to meet up, Mick, send me a pm with your phone number and a time to call after the 9th or 10th.

My next stop will be in Wyethville, Virginia visit, trade or sell stuff to Eric.

I will head north from there to Parkersburg, Va., then on to Landenberg, Pa., to see Larry. From there, I dead center of Yankee country, so I'm treading slowly to Mass. My destination is Great Barrington. While there, I would like to meet up with Dancuss(Duncan?) PM me with contact info. I'll be there about a week, and the head south for Florida. 

While driving to Florida, I'm going to into into Atlanta, and then south to Florida. Rocky is one I want to meet because I have some Cholla set into 3 molds ( 1 3/4 thick x 5" wide x 14 3/4"+ long. I'll also have my casting chamber I just made and want to assist you in doing a casting. We'll see if we can both mess it up.
Want to meet up with Lou, and whoever else is near Fort Meyers, or along I-10 heading west near the end of the month. 

My trailer load of stuff will be large Cholla skeletons, a pretty good sized Mesquite log, 16" OD at the skinniest part and 65" long at the shortest root. The stump and crotch flare are about20-22" wide. For anyone who doesn't know, Mesquite does not grow round like some trees. 

I'll also have some Palo Verde, Olive, Eucalyptus and a bunch of smaller Mesquite. If any of you want something special, I must know by tomorrow evening. 

Pictures of the stuff I'm going to have on the trip will be posted as soon as I get out and take them. ....... Jerry(in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Jerry, I look forward to see you. Remember that we arrive home from our European trip on May 22 so plan accordingly. I'll send you contact information via PM.
Safe journeys. We are presently on a cruise ship rocking around in the North Sea headed to Norway.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Are you coming through Texas? I thought I remembered you saying you were going to. Tony


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You will be in Va the 9th or 10th? I'll check my schedule and may have to rearrange it! Definitely want to meet. I'll send ya a PM with contact info.


----------



## Nature Man

Coming through California??? Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier

What about Hawaii?... @Don Ratcliff is going to feel left out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yeah, bring that trailer here.

Have a great trip, sounds like it will be a great time. Remember the members pictures thread when you meet wb members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> Are you coming through Texas? I thought I remembered you saying you were going to. Tony


Tony, of course I'm going through Texas. I-10 West should have been your first clue. In fact, it goes right through San Antonio. I'll have a definite date for the meet by May 20. Also here is picture of Cholla Burls I'm bringing.

 

 



I have a whole lot more Cholla than those. Here is one that the trunk is over 12" at the ground and at least 8"+ at the crotch.


Another view. It's about 5-6 feet long. 



here are a couple Ironwood pieces. One is about 3 feet tall, probably 12" at the base, and the other is an Ironwood root.




 Above is the ironwood root. At the cut you can see it's solid. Didn't look at the bottom, so can't tell anyone what the bottom looks like.



 

 Above are 2 more pics of Cholla. It's pretty big as the cut area is about 6-7" across.
And the last picture is of the Mesquite log I mentioned at the beginning of this thread. 


That's all I can post here, so

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Here is the last picture of the mesquite log. The stump on the left can be had if someone wants it, but the one on the right is duly claimed by none other than ME. 



Thanks for looking. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

One last picture tonight. These three Chollas are going also, but I thought it's funny that most people don't know what a live Cholla looks like. The three are leaning on a baby Cholla. It looks like it could defend itself quite well, and it has as it's about 5-6 years opld and growing out of a rock. 

 Thanks again. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Nature Man said:


> Coming through California??? Chuck


Nope. heading East, but might head out there about October. Family lives in Orange....... ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings

That intersection is 7 minutes from my house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Is there any ironwood or Mesquite I could saw into boards for a few boxes? I’ve got some great 12/4 black walnut crotchs to trade.


----------



## Tim Carter

I live in Delray Beach, FL which is on the East Coast about 2 1/2 hours from Ft. Myers. I'm very interested in olive and ironwood and burls if you have any. Are you interested in trades? I have a bunch of mahogany, buttonwood, sea grape, tropical almond and camphor.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> That intersection is 7 minutes from my house
> 
> View attachment 146533



I put you in Google Earth. Don't ask for an exact date as I'm not sure when I'm coming through. I know it's going to be near the end of May....... ............ Jerry(in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tim Carter said:


> I live in Delray Beach, FL which is on the East Coast about 2 1/2 hours from Ft. Myers. I'm very interested in olive and ironwood and burls if you have any. Are you interested in trades? I have a bunch of mahogany, buttonwood, sea grape, tropical almond and camphor.


I have a lot of burls. Mesquite about 14" round, Oak about the same and a lot of smaller ones. Some of the pictures I posted are of Cholla burls. I even have 2 Ironwood burls that weigh in at around 25-30 pounds. One is over 10" round or bigger x about 6+" thick. The other is about 6-7" thick x 12? wide x 18" long. The wood is dark, but one piece has gold flecking in it.

The olive I have is unknown species. Some root burl, that I broke my neck trying to remove it from my truck back in 09. Large pieces. Also just acquired a couple pieces couple months ago. None are sealed because it seems that it just doesn't work in this dry area.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier

Tim Carter said:


> I live in Delray Beach, FL which is on the East Coast about 2 1/2 hours from Ft. Myers. I'm very interested in olive and ironwood and burls if you have any. Are you interested in trades? I have a bunch of mahogany, buttonwood, sea grape, tropical almond and camphor.



Tim, you and anyone else in the area want to meet up at my place so he only has to do one stop we could arrange it. I am smack dab in the center of the state between Orlando and Tampa. Would be great to do a Florida meet up of woodbarter members.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou, that would work really well. Something like a knap in, but for woodturning. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

Wow! Quite the traveller!
Let me know when you’ll be in the area— csn even meet up with @Tony to help your schedule.
Don’t know if I have woods you’re interested in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Wow! Quite the traveller!
> Let me know when you’ll be in the area— csn even meet up with @Tony to help your schedule.
> Don’t know if I have woods you’re interested in.



What I'm thinking David is I'll head over to @woodman6415 place, he's closer to IH10 than I am. You're more than welcome to come here and we can go over there together if you'd like.


----------



## David Hill

@Tony .... hmm, will see what Jerry’s got planned.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

If I can meet 2-3 people at one place, that works for me. For those of you that have my Tail Stock Steady, please bring them. I'll be investigating the use that's been put on them. No one has laid claim to any of the stuff I've posted. Don't you guys need any desert stuff? The Mesquite I'm bringing I'm hoping I get rid of it before I start heading West on I-10..... I'm hopeful I'll get some Maple, maybe some Cherry, Hickory, Walnut and maybe something I haven't heard of after I leave Missouri and head up north. I just hope my truck holds up...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## David Hill

I’ll be watching for updates!


----------



## Lou Currier

Do you have to stabilize the large cholla stuff?


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Do you have to stabilize the large cholla stuff?



That's what I was wondering as well, peppermills would look cool......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Not really, but in order to have a center for the top, you have to do something for it. I posted *Cholla Hollow Form * a couple Cholla pieces about a month ago that wasn't stabilized. I didn't use anything to keep any of it together, and had no worries about it coming apart. The large Cholla over 10-12" probably do need some stabilization because when I find them, they've been dead for a few years. Smaller stuff only needs stabilized for what you have in mind.

I start my journey in about 3 hours, so if anyone has anything in particular, stake a claim on it, and I'll see to it you get it. 

The Ironwood burl is below. This piece is at least 8-10" wide, about 18" long 

 

 and 8-10" thick






Here is the other. Not as large as the other because I cut a piece off of it.

 

 

 
......... Jerry (in Tucson)
*https://woodbarter.com/threads/cholla-hollow-form.34937/
*

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tony

Be safe Jerry, we'll see you soon! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Jerry, I would probably be interested in some pepper mill sized cholla and a vase size. That small DIW Burl might be nice as well. Drive safe and see you when you get here.


----------



## Tony

Jerry, I'd be interested in some peppermill sized cholla as We'll, and some of the ironwood. Of course I'll dig through whatever you got when you get here!


----------



## Tony

@AgainstThe Grain 

Want in in this George?


----------



## thoffen

I'm in Atlanta. Interested in any mesquite or ironwood or burls but do you have any cut into turning squares or at least boards already?


----------



## Spinartist

Tim Carter said:


> I live in Delray Beach, FL which is on the East Coast about 2 1/2 hours from Ft. Myers. I'm very interested in olive and ironwood and burls if you have any. Are you interested in trades? I have a bunch of mahogany, buttonwood, sea grape, tropical almond and camphor.





Lou Currier said:


> Tim, you and anyone else in the area want to meet up at my place so he only has to do one stop we could arrange it. I am smack dab in the center of the state between Orlando and Tampa. Would be great to do a Florida meet up of woodbarter members.




I'm interested in Cholla 1 1/2" to 2" diameter and long to make A few tool handles & other things. Ft. Lauderdale. Maybe could meet you at @rocky1 's or @Lou Currier 's


----------



## Lou Currier

@Spinartist Your welcome here Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> @Spinartist Your welcome here Lee



That's : you're... Again... It's the meds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm just hoping I can meet him here when he gets here. Would love to get together with everyone else down there at Lou's, but now until about the end of June gets really stupid in my line of work. The bugs tend to dictate when you have free time.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

rocky1 said:


> I'm just hoping I can meet him here when he gets here. Would love to get together with everyone else down there at Lou's, but now until about the end of June gets really stupid in my line of work. The bugs tend to dictate when you have free time.



Hey folks. Currently in Branson, Mo. at the moment. Went down to the Watercreek knapin and spent some excellent time with knapping friends. It's been 5 years since seeing them last, and they still remember me. Hmmmm, I wonder what I did last time there???

Actually got into Forsyth, Mo. on Thursday about 4pm. My friend indicated he had just felled a Hickory tree, and would I like to see it?? My first thought was something along the lines of Bears and woods... Of course I wanted to see it, and Boy Howdy was it beautiful. Totally spalted from ground to the top of the highest limb. Pictures later today.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Glad you're enjoying your trip Jerry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

You bringing me some Cholla to Florida??

I'm interested in Cholla 1 1/2" to 2" diameter and long to make A few tool handles & other things


----------



## ripjack13

Duncan hasnt seen this yet. Has he been in contact with you Jerry?
@duncsuss 

I'm in Connecticut, just to the right side of Hartford....will you be driving through here?


----------



## ripjack13

Heres a link to the woodbarter map from google. I'm the robot head on the Connecticut map...

Link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Heres a link to the woodbarter map from google. I'm the robot head on the Connecticut map...
> 
> Link



Got a bunch of people not on the map...may be time to recirculate the map link and instructions again.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

Tony said:


> @AgainstThe Grain
> 
> Want in in this George?


If I am available; I can bring those box elder cut-offs you wanted. Or leave them with Wendell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Duncan hasnt seen this yet. Has he been in contact with you Jerry?
> @duncsuss
> 
> I'm in Connecticut, just to the right side of Hartford....will you be driving through here?



Hasn't seen what yet?

(Don't bother, I'll go back to the beginning of the thread and see what's happening )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

@Nubsnstubs Hey Jerry! Great to hear you're coming over this way -- any idea when you'll be getting here? Great Barrington is at the western end of the state (about 2.5 to 3 hours drive from my home) so it'll take some planning if I'm going to meet up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Nubsnstubs

duncsuss said:


> @Nubsnstubs Hey Jerry! Great to hear you're coming over this way -- any idea when you'll be getting here? Great Barrington is at the western end of the state (about 2.5 to 3 hours drive from my home) so it'll take some planning if I'm going to meet up.



Duncan, will be in Mass. Sunday or Monday and will be there a week. After all this driving I'm doing, 2-3 hour drive will be nothing.

The friend I was staying with in Branson is going to be in Boston next week. I plan on going up there to meet up with him. Don't know the eggsact date, but will let you know when I arrive in Mass.

Right at this moment, I'm safely ensconced in a hotel room in LaVergne, Tennessee.

Mick Hill, you have until about 10 am to respond with contact info for a meet up. If later, I'll probably be out of the area, and heading north. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Jerry, if you wanna call I'm messing in the shop. We can figure out when you're coming through here.


----------



## duncsuss

Nubsnstubs said:


> Duncan, will be in Mass. Sunday or Monday and will be there a week. After all this driving I'm doing, 2-3 hour drive will be nothing.


Nothing for you, or nothing for me? 



> The friend I was staying with in Branson is going to be in Boston next week. I plan on going up there to meet up with him. Don't know the eggsact date, but will let you know when I arrive in Mass.



Sounds good -- I'm still a wage-slave Monday through Friday, hope you'll be around at least one weekend day so we can rendezvous


----------



## Rich P.

I know I am jumping in this thread late but Jerry, if you need a place to stop and rest in New York I am about 45 minutes north of Albany. Be nice to have a WB brother for company. I can also help refill that truck for the ride back...

RichP.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

If you visit Eric Roraabaugh, you might want to swing by Lewisburg WV. I have lots of walnut, and some other stuff, but mostly I would like to meet another wood junkie. I should be in West Virginia sometime next week. I have been in Ct getting after market parts in my knees. So far it has gone well. Second one two weeks ago. Physical therapy done tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Ralph Muhs said:


> If you visit Eric Roraabaugh, you might want to swing by Lewisburg WV. I have lots of walnut, and some other stuff, but mostly I would like to meet another wood junkie. I should be in West Virginia sometime next week. I have been in Ct getting after market parts in my knees. So far it has gone well. Second one two weeks ago. Physical therapy done tomorrow!



Glad to see you on the mend.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Crocy in Aus.

Nubsnstubs said:


> Nope. heading East, but might head out there about October. Family lives in Orange....... ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Hey Jerry, don't forget I am coming in October and don't sell all that Cholla to those Easterners, I want some to bring home too. 
Crocy in Aus.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Ralph Muhs said:


> If you visit Eric Roraabaugh, you might want to swing by Lewisburg WV. I have lots of walnut, and some other stuff, but mostly I would like to meet another wood junkie. I should be in West Virginia sometime next week. I have been in Ct getting after market parts in my knees. So far it has gone well. Second one two weeks ago. Physical therapy done tomorrow!



Ralph, sorry I had to miss you. I had an appointment with someone in Parkersburg, WV. I'm now in Mass. Will be here for a week, and will on the lookout for any fellow WB'ers. Hope to meet one or two.

Duncan, I'll let you know when I'm available. Today is a weekend day, but it's also Mothers day, so spend it with your mother. Figure on Saturday or Sunday.. I'll be leaving on Monday, and start for the south.

Larry, Give me your scheduled time to be home from your trip..

Croc, I didn't know you were a WB member. you didn't mention it when we first met. And don't worry, I know where the stuff grows and also where a good stash is..... 

Rich P. I might just decide to make a short drive out to your place. I'll know for sure in a couple days.... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ralph, sorry I had to miss you. I had an appointment with someone in Parkersburg, WV. I'm now in Mass. Will be here for a week, and will on the lookout for any fellow WB'ers. Hope to meet one or two.
> 
> Duncan, I'll let you know when I'm available. Today is a weekend day, but it's also Mothers day, so spend it with your mother. Figure on Saturday or Sunday.. I'll be leaving on Monday, and start for the south.
> 
> Larry, Give me your scheduled time to be home from your trip..
> 
> Croc, I didn't know you were a WB member. you didn't mention it when we first met. And don't worry, I know where the stuff grows and also where a good stash is.....
> 
> Rich P. I might just decide to make a short drive out to your place. I'll know for sure in a couple days.... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, we get home late on May 21 so I’ll be ready to meet up with you from May 22 on. Look forward to seeing you. I sent you our address via PM. Currently we are in St. Petersburg in Russia and having beautiful sunny and warm weather.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou, I'll be leaving for the south Monday, and will arrive in Florida on Friday, May, 25th. Plan on the woodturning get together any day of the weekend.

Tony, I should be in San Antonio on the 30th. If you can, get the boys together for the 31st if they don't have to work. 

Bad news on the Duncan meet up. I was so bored here in Mass, that I volunteered to rebuild DIL's deck. Not really an issue as that's kinda what I did when I had my cabinet shop. Well, as fate would have it, I started, got 90% done and 50% sealed before screwing it to the sub structure. Then it started raining yesterday, so I couldn't finish it. I left a message with Duncan, and thought I'd go to Boston to see him. He called back about 10:30, and during our conversation, reality set in and I bailed out. 2 1/2 hours one way, in the rain, and probably dragging my trailer with my stash just didn't sound like a real smart move under those circumstances.

I sure hope things go better in the south with all yall..hehehe............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Nubsnstubs said:


> Bad news on the Duncan meet up ... (snip) ... reality set in ...



Dontcha hate when that happens 

Sorry we couldn't make it work this time around, Jerry -- I hope we'll have a chance to make up for it next time around.

Safe travels the rest of you journey


----------



## rocky1

Florida could be interesting... We now have 70% chance of rain in the forecast, for the next 10 days!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I left Tucson in the rain, got a good from Hatch NM to Albuquerque, all through Oklahoma even while changing a tire, had a little in Branson, and nothing until I left 6 days later. Picked up some rain around Nashville, up through the whole stat and then into Virginia just before meeting up with Eric Rorobacher. After that, it was good at woodcraft in Parkerburg, WV. From there it got nasty, and I saw very little sunshine. 
Today was beautiful traveling through Mass, NY, and into Pa. It surely can't get any worse......hehhe.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Nubsnstubs said:


> Lou, I'll be leaving for the south Monday, and will arrive in Florida on Friday, May, 25th. Plan on the woodturning get together any day of the weekend.
> 
> Tony, I should be in San Antonio on the 30th. If you can, get the boys together for the 31st if they don't have to work.
> 
> Bad news on the Duncan meet up. I was so bored here in Mass, that I volunteered to rebuild DIL's deck. Not really an issue as that's kinda what I did when I had my cabinet shop. Well, as fate would have it, I started, got 90% done and 50% sealed before screwing it to the sub structure. Then it started raining yesterday, so I couldn't finish it. I left a message with Duncan, and thought I'd go to Boston to see him. He called back about 10:30, and during our conversation, reality set in and I bailed out. 2 1/2 hours one way, in the rain, and probably dragging my trailer with my stash just didn't sound like a real smart move under those circumstances.
> 
> I sure hope things go better in the south with all yall..hehehe............. Jerry (in Tucson)




@Tim Carter


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Nubsnstubs said:


> I left Tucson in the rain, got a good from Hatch NM to Albuquerque, all through Oklahoma even while changing a tire, had a little in Branson, and nothing until I left 6 days later. Picked up some rain around Nashville, up through the whole stat and then into Virginia just before meeting up with Eric Rorobacher. After that, it was good at woodcraft in Parkerburg, WV. From there it got nasty, and I saw very little sunshine.
> Today was beautiful traveling through Mass, NY, and into Pa. It surely can't get any worse......hehhe.......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Jerry, we are now home. Are you going to be able to stop by? The forecast for tomorrow is for more rain here so I'm afraid that might be an issue to you. I will be here if you can stop. We can pick out some wood for trading.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Jerry, we are now home. Are you going to be able to stop by? The forecast for tomorrow is for more rain here so I'm afraid that might be an issue to you. I will be here if you can stop. We can pick out some wood for trading.



Larry, I'm in King of Prussia right now. I have to stop by as I went out of my way to get over to you, so, YES, I'll be there. I need a phone number from you..... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Just sent you a private message containing the phone number. Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Jerry just visited and went away happy with a large slab of crotch black walnut 12/4. Lots of bowls in that slab. I am the proud new owner of a gorgeous large cross cut of mesquite that will make a wonderful table. Come back any time, Jerry. It was good to meet you. 

Jerry has gathered some fantastic wood on this trip and has great stuff to trade. He's now headed to Florida going down I-95.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Jerry’s merry travels...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lou Currier said:


> Jerry’s merry travels...
> 
> View attachment 147580



A lot of truth in this photo. His trailer is piled high. There is a large slab of crotch mesquite and many burls of various species. Put your barter hats on and get ready to trade. He's a very nice guy and skilled turner. His natural edge bowls are amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Might have to load up a few cases of the secret Super Barter stock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Jerry, we still on for the 31st?


----------



## Tony

I started a PM for the guys that I knew were interested in meeting up here, but if anyone else wants to join in please let me know, the more the merrier!
@Wildthings @Bigdrowdy1 @Texasstate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@Charlie W If you care to join us you're more than welcome. We are meeting up near Bandera.


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> I started a PM for the guys that I knew were interested in meeting up here, but if anyone else wants to join in please let me know, the more the merrier!
> @Wildthings @Bigdrowdy1 @Texasstate


I dunno yet! I'll be in Gonzalez on the 28th for my SIL's dad's Grand Opening of his gun collection at the Robert Lee Brothers Library

The DuBose Collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Jerry made a quick stop in on his way to the Ft. Meyers area.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lou Currier said:


> Jerry made a quick stop in on his way to the Ft. Meyers area.
> 
> View attachment 147677


What did you trade with Jerry?


----------



## Lou Currier

Cholla, he wants it all gone


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lou Currier said:


> Cholla, he wants it all gone


Glad you were able to help him.  He had a lot of it when he left my house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Eric Rorabaugh ...that was some sweet stuff that you gave Jerry.  Makes me want to come up and visit you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Tony I think he will only have mesquite left by the time he gets to Texas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> @Tony I think he will only have mesquite left by the time he gets to Texas



That is my fear.....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Lou Currier, I've got a BIG chunk of it. Come on up. I've gotta post some pics of some of it tomorrow for @Sprung. I'm on the way back from in-service and won't be home until midnight. What ya got to trade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

FranklinWorkshops said:


> What did you trade with Jerry?





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Lou Currier, I've got a BIG chunk of it. Come on up. I've gotta post some pics of some of it tomorrow for @Sprung. I'm on the way back from in-service and won't be home until midnight. What ya got to trade?



Of what...the cherry Burl or the spalted maple?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

FranklinWorkshops said:


> What did you trade with Jerry?



Tony, look just off to the left of Lou's shoulder. That piece of Cholla was begging to be claimed..... Take a guess on it's size. 

I'll be back at Lou's again on Saturday hoping to get rid of some of this stuff....... Hope to meet several other WB'ers.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

BIG chunk of black oak burl, decent size cherry burl and more to cut, and more spalted maple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> BIG chunk of black oak burl, decent size cherry burl and more to cut, and more spalted maple.




You told him to bring them down for me, right!!??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You get yours when you come to Toms

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

We had a great day today...Jerry stopped in for some turning, wood swapping and BSing. Rocky made it in but Lee had to cancel. I want to thank Jerry for everything. It was great meeting another Woodbarterer...it’s what make this group the best. Thanks for Rocky making the trek down as well. Here is the proof 

The first turning of the day...it didn’t make it...videos to follow after editing





Setup and demo of Jerry’s patented steady-rest...probably the best thing I have ever purchased for turning.





Here you can see Rocky loading up a mesquite slab making Jerry’s load a little lighter





And finally a group shot...we told Jerry he needed to get a pair of Florida turning shoes.





Thanks again @Nubsnstubs ...safe travels to Texas...FYI @Tony, the trailer load of mesquite is headed your way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Had a blast Lou! I think I mighta had too much fun bartering however!!   Sounds like Jerry may need to run for the hills of Texas today, so it saved him having to stop up here on my end of the state, and I got to come visit you. 

Jerry it was fun; I always enjoy visiting with guys that have been at this a little longer than I have. Never fail to learn something. Maybe you can outrun the storm and get out of here ahead of it, looks like it parked down there in the straights for the night. As of 3 am it hasn't moved much since we left Lou's, but at least 1 weather channel is saying it's headed for Pensacola, directly in your path, and is supposed to be there tonight. 

Drive safe buddy!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

rocky1 said:


> Had a blast Lou! I think I mighta had too much fun bartering however!!   Sounds like Jerry may need to run for the hills of Texas today, so it saved him having to stop up here on my end of the state, and I got to come visit you.
> 
> Jerry it was fun; I always enjoy visiting with guys that have been at this a little longer than I have. Never fail to learn something. *Maybe you can outrun the storm and get out of here ahead of it,* looks like it parked down there in the straights for the night. As of 3 am it hasn't moved much since we left Lou's, but at least 1 weather channel is saying it's headed for Pensacola, directly in your path, and is supposed to be there tonight.
> 
> Drive safe buddy!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 147861



Yep, looks like I'm jumping outa the pan right into the fire.. Gonna be interesting. Can't wait to to get out of all this moisture. I'm staring to wrinkle and turn white.

i tried to turn something for Lou, but I mostly embarrassed myself while there. I'm contemplating changing my handle to "Catchall"......... Thanks Lou, for the good time, good company, and Rocky, thanks for all that honey. He's a sweet guy. Hope to meet up again someday with both you guys.

Tony, did you see that piece of Cholla Rocky got. ummmm,ummm, ummmm.... Oh well guys. I'll see you bout Thursday/Friday...... Jerry( heading back to Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Hope you left right after typing that because this thing cut loose sometime between 3 am and my waking back up at 9 and it's gittin' on across the gulf! Might be better if you didn't check out, and decided to stay put for the day.


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Hope you left right after typing that because this thing cut loose sometime between 3 am and my waking back up at 9 and it's gittin' on across the gulf! Might be better if you didn't check out, and decided to stay put for the day.



Nah...nothing but a big rain storm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Heart of the thing, which missed us, is supposed to hit out on the gulf coast somewhere. According to the weather yo-yos on the graveyard shift, there is a possibility it could strengthen over the gulf, and fair potential for winds on the eye wall of up to 60 mph. It's not real organized up to this point and the SE quadrant isn't feeding a lot of moisture into it, so it shouldn't get real ugly.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Rocky, I think I outran it, even though I had rain all the way through Florida, Alabama, and Mississippi. As I entered Louisiana, The sun showed itself for the first time in 4 days for me. When it got dark, I saw the moon for the first time since May 2. Got into Baton Rouge about 9:30pm, my right side tailpipe broke away from the muffler and was dragging. Man, I hope nuttin else goes bad.......... Jerry

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

I've had trips just like the one you're on! I thought it was just beekeeping. Good to know you're out of harm's way anyhow. Storm kinda shot out there into the gulf, gaining traction running up the coast according to the folks on the weather station, but once out there it hit a pocket of dry air (_not sure how you find that in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico_), and the cooler air behind it (_not sure how you find that in Florida this time of year either_) is slowing development and slowing forward progress. Still supposed to make landfall in the wee hours of the morning, somewhere around Pensacola, with sustained winds of 60 - 65 mph.

Oh and... The car was unloaded all by myself this afternoon, no neighbors or relatives called! The wife did come out to see what I was doing and blessed my bartered goodies with her approval. She thought this little chunk of Mesquite would make a nice table too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> Rocky, I think I outran it, even though I had rain all the way through Florida, Alabama, and Mississippi. As I entered Louisiana, The sun showed itself for the first time in 4 days for me. When it got dark, I saw the moon for the first time since May 2. Got into Baton Rouge about 9:30pm, my right side tailpipe broke away from the muffler and was dragging. Man, I hope nuttin else goes bad.......... Jerry



Hey! Not true...the sun peeked out a couple of times while at my place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Musta been before I got there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I bet if I post this other picture so @Tony can see how thick this piece was, he'll thank me again for getting this off Jerry's trailer before it got back to Texas!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Hey Tony, how bout that picture Rocky posted? Looks a little like Mesquite. But, he had to get some mechanical help. He shoulda seen me loading this into the trailer as a log. It was purty easy for an  man. 

Leaving for San Antonio Tomorrow about noon. I think I need your phone number. .......... Jerry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Unloading it out of a trailer woulda been much easier than out of the back of the wife's car!  

But I got it all by myself!! 

Oh yes... Spoke with the buddy, his mill is "supposed to be here in a couple weeks". Now we've both got our fingers crossed! Told him I wanted to slice and dice this piece before he wore his blade out, so we get some nice clean cuts on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Rocky, it's good to have friends that have the toys that we can really appreciate. Mesquite responds to a good sharp blade quite well. I want to see that table your wife approved of you making........ Heading towards home now with cloudless skies with a couple stops in San Antonio along the way. Can't wait for this endeavor to end........... Jerry (eagerly anticipating Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

@AgainstThe Grain


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged, missed out - that is what being out of town does to ya!


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Danged, missed out - that is what being out of town does to ya!



Come back to your old hometown, he'll be here Thursday!


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Come back to your old hometown, he'll be here Thursday!




With a trailer load of Mesquite!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Lou and I helped out with the trailer load of Mesquite situation pretty good. He may only have half a trailer load of mesquite left!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill

Yeah, me too— had to work. 
He was 30 miles away on his trip.... ah well, another time.


----------



## Lou Currier

Any  of the meetup?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> Any  of the meetup?





Sorry Lou, I didn't have a camera. At that point of the trip, for me pictures weren't a priority. 

I left there about 4-4:30 pm Thursday, and arrived back home in Tucson at 7:05 am yesterday. Had to vegetate for the rest of the Friday. 

This is long winded, so beware...

Here is how it went after I arrived in San Antonio. I got there about 10 am Wednesday and registered at the hotel I stayed in. Called my flintknapping buddy I really wanted to see. Left a message for him to call. Laid around the room until about 4 pm and decided I wanted to get some more dry ice for the Cajun food I was taking back to Tucson. I made the mistake of getting onto one of the local freeways at that time. It was packed, and I did manage to drive about 5 miles in 20 minutes in 101 degree heat and at least 99% humidity. I was telling the wife that I would rather be in Tucson with 110 degrees with 5-6% humidity any day. 

I got my ice, and then headed back to the hotel. My friends office was in the way, so I stopped in the see him. He had just gotten back 2-3 minutes prior to me arriving. Tried to set up some time with him for Thursday , but his schedule didn't permit, so decided I'd leave San Antonio early on Friday to get closer to Wendell's place as that was the meeting place Tony had set up. 

On the way I decided we needed more dry ice. Stopped in at the HEB store in Boerne to get it. At the check out, I had wallet in hand, Deb, (my babe), decided she would she would pay for the ice. I do not know what possessed me to set my wallet down instead of putting it back into my pocket. Loaded the coolers with the ice, and headed west to locate a stone supplier along I-10 outside of Boerne. 

I found it and stopped in to get some flint if they had any. The owner, Frank Garza, was there. I don't know how we got started talking about dinosaurs, but he started showing me fossils and footprints, eggs and other fossilized stuff. He then he said his flint was at his place, and if I wanted some, he'd take Deb and myself there to get some. All I have to say is "WOW" when we got there. The first thing I noticed was the line of late 40's and 50's cars. There was about 30 of them. It was a dedication to a friend he grew up with that died very early in life. 

The second thing that was a "WOW" was his buffalo herd. About 20+ animals. Friendly beasts if I do say so. I took a few pictures with Deb's camera (I did have one) and the one animal I took pictures of was a real ham. He/she decided it wanted a dust bath and started making a lot of dust, laying in it and kicking it's feet, swishing it's tail, and rolling it's head in the dirt. 

After that encounter, everything else I saw there was amazing. Stone house from stone he quarries from his 160 acre property. Rock that he's acquired from sources that over 100 years old make up a lot of landscaping he's been putting in over the last 30 years. He even imported in some stone and marble from Italy. 

We finally got over to the flint I was looking for, and he told me take as much as a wanted. Well, I had this sudden realization that my trailer wouldn't even be able to handle what I was looking at, so I settled on 4 pieces that weighed in at 58 pounds, out of the 50 tons or more he had there on pallets. Back in 2004 I bought some of that same rock from his business and was told that it was destined to be used on his property. After seeing his inventory of at least 1/2 million tons of quarry rock, just on the property, cut into all kinds of shapes and sizes, I know that flint will never get used. In my opinion, his place should be registered as a must see property in tour books, but he has no interest in opening up his place to that kind of business. I don't blame him one bit as he calls it his escape point.

When we got back to his business, that's when I realized my wallet was not in my possession. I wanted to pay for the rock, but he said it was a gift. I gave him a bowl, agreed to make up a Cholla window screen for him. 

I headed back into Boerne to locate someone in law enforcement to find out what problems I'm going to have driving through 3 states without my drivers license in possession if I got stopped. Told to not worry as long as I know my name and date of birth and last four digits of my ss number. Then got lost in Boerne as I didn't have an address to enter into my GPS, so spent about 20 minutes taking all kinds of roads getting more lost as I continued trying to find the freeway. Finally found it, found the HEB store, and was surprised at how relieved the customer service girl was when I gave her my name. Wallet was back in possession, and now I was late in meeting up at Wendell's place. 

I got there with no issues, but when I arrived, I had no code to get into his property. I called him, got a recording (crap!), and left him a message, and hung up. Before I could close my phone, he called and gave me the code (it's for sale to the highest bidder) He has a nice big shop and I was very jealous of what I saw. 

George was there, but then we had to wait on Tony. After Tony got there, George had to leave. Anyway, we talked for awhile, traded Cholla for some fresh pecan wood, and then I had to leave cuz I was ancy? about getting home. Put in El Paso as my next stop. After getting through Kerrville, headed west on I-10. I decided to stop at my favorite flint collecting spot about 2 miles north of the freeway between milepost 484-488. Of course, trespassing is my favorite pastime in Texas, but this place I actually do have permission to collect rock. Picked up about another 50 pounds of Root Beer flint, plus some Edwards Plateau stuff, all under 12 minutes. I told deb that all I wanted was 10 minutes, but greed set in and I couldn't help myself. 

When I got back on the freeway heading west of course, I decided that since Tucson was only 12-13 hours away, we'd drive straight through to home with only gas and food stops along the way, with the exception of one stop somewhere in western New Mexico between mile post 46-49 looking for a particular Yucca stalk I noticed when this trip first started that was a must have collector item. (I do strange things) Couldn't find it at 2 am, and added another 15 miles of back tracking looking for it.  I was asking my self, "Why do I do these strange things? So, I'm only 200 miles or so from home, so told my self to stop this crap and get on home. Trip is done. Total distance was 7647.3 miles from driveway back to driveway. I'll never do that type of trip again. I'm way to  to do it again, and my poor old truck let me know, IT WILL NEVER LET ME ABUSE IT AGAIN, never!! ................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodman6415

Nubsnstubs said:


> Sorry Lou, I didn't have a camera. At that point of the trip, for me pictures weren't a priority.
> 
> I left there about 4-4:30 pm Thursday, and arrived back home in Tucson at 7:05 am yesterday. Had to vegetate for the rest of the Friday.
> 
> This is long winded, so beware...
> 
> Here is how it went after I arrived in San Antonio. I got there about 10 am Wednesday and registered at the hotel I stayed in. Called my flintknapping buddy I really wanted to see. Left a message for him to call. Laid around the room until about 4 pm and decided I wanted to get some more dry ice for the Cajun food I was taking back to Tucson. I made the mistake of getting onto one of the local freeways at that time. It was packed, and I did manage to drive about 5 miles in 20 minutes in 101 degree heat and at least 99% humidity. I was telling the wife that I would rather be in Tucson with 110 degrees with 5-6% humidity any day.
> 
> I got my ice, and then headed back to the hotel. My friends office was in the way, so I stopped in the see him. He had just gotten back 2-3 minutes prior to me arriving. Tried to set up some time with him for Thursday , but his schedule didn't permit, so decided I'd leave San Antonio early on Friday to get closer to Wendell's place as that was the meeting place Tony had set up.
> 
> On the way I decided we needed more dry ice. Stopped in at the HEB store in Boerne to get it. At the check out, I had wallet in hand, Deb, (my babe), decided she would she would pay for the ice. I do not know what possessed me to set my wallet down instead of putting it back into my pocket. Loaded the coolers with the ice, and headed west to locate a stone supplier along I-10 outside of Boerne.
> 
> I found it and stopped in to get some flint if they had any. The owner, Frank Garza, was there. I don't know how we got started talking about dinosaurs, but he started showing me fossils and footprints, eggs and other fossilized stuff. He then he said his flint was at his place, and if I wanted some, he'd take Deb and myself there to get some. All I have to say is "WOW" when we got there. The first thing I noticed was the line of late 40's and 50's cars. There was about 30 of them. It was a dedication to a friend he grew up with that died very early in life.
> 
> The second thing that was a "WOW" was his buffalo herd. About 20+ animals. Friendly beasts if I do say so. I took a few pictures with Deb's camera (I did have one) and the one animal I took pictures of was a real ham. He/she decided it wanted a dust bath and started making a lot of dust, laying in it and kicking it's feet, swishing it's tail, and rolling it's head in the dirt.
> 
> After that encounter, everything else I saw there was amazing. Stone house from stone he quarries from his 160 acre property. Rock that he's acquired from sources that over 100 years old make up a lot of landscaping he's been putting in over the last 30 years. He even imported in some stone and marble from Italy.
> 
> We finally got over to the flint I was looking for, and he told me take as much as a wanted. Well, I had this sudden realization that my trailer wouldn't even be able to handle what I was looking at, so I settled on 4 pieces that weighed in at 58 pounds, out of the 50 tons or more he had there on pallets. Back in 2004 I bought some of that same rock from his business and was told that it was destined to be used on his property. After seeing his inventory of at least 1/2 million tons of quarry rock, just on the property, cut into all kinds of shapes and sizes, I know that flint will never get used. In my opinion, his place should be registered as a must see property in tour books, but he has no interest in opening up his place to that kind of business. I don't blame him one bit as he calls it his escape point.
> 
> When we got back to his business, that's when I realized my wallet was not in my possession. I wanted to pay for the rock, but he said it was a gift. I gave him a bowl, agreed to make up a Cholla window screen for him.
> 
> I headed back into Boerne to locate someone in law enforcement to find out what problems I'm going to have driving through 3 states without my drivers license in possession if I got stopped. Told to not worry as long as I know my name and date of birth and last four digits of my ss number. Then got lost in Boerne as I didn't have an address to enter into my GPS, so spent about 20 minutes taking all kinds of roads getting more lost as I continued trying to find the freeway. Finally found it, found the HEB store, and was surprised at how relieved the customer service girl was when I gave her my name. Wallet was back in possession, and now I was late in meeting up at Wendell's place.
> 
> I got there with no issues, but when I arrived, I had no code to get into his property. I called him, got a recording (crap!), and left him a message, and hung up. Before I could close my phone, he called and gave me the code (it's for sale to the highest bidder) He has a nice big shop and I was very jealous of what I saw.
> 
> George was there, but then we had to wait on Tony. After Tony got there, George had to leave. Anyway, we talked for awhile, traded Cholla for some fresh pecan wood, and then I had to leave cuz I was ancy? about getting home. Put in El Paso as my next stop. After getting through Kerrville, headed west on I-10. I decided to stop at my favorite flint collecting spot about 2 miles north of the freeway between milepost 484-488. Of course, trespassing is my favorite pastime in Texas, but this place I actually do have permission to collect rock. Picked up about another 50 pounds of Root Beer flint, plus some Edwards Plateau stuff, all under 12 minutes. I told deb that all I wanted was 10 minutes, but greed set in and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> When I got back on the freeway heading west of course, I decided that since Tucson was only 12-13 hours away, we'd drive straight through to home with only gas and food stops along the way, with the exception of one stop somewhere in western New Mexico between mile post 46-49 looking for a particular Yucca stalk I noticed when this trip first started that was a must have collector item. (I do strange things) Couldn't find it at 2 am, and added another 15 miles of back tracking looking for it.  I was asking my self, "Why do I do these strange things? So, I'm only 200 miles or so from home, so told my self to stop this crap and get on home. Trip is done. Total distance was 7647.3 miles from driveway back to driveway. I'll never do that type of trip again. I'm way to  to do it again, and my poor old truck let me know, IT WILL NEVER LET ME ABUSE IT AGAIN, never!! ................... Jerry (in Tucson)


It was great meeting and chatting with you ... I’m sorry everyone had things to do and cut our bs session short ... but Life had a way of getting in the way .. thanks for the trade material.. I can’t wait to try some casting ...but if I don’t get this kitchen remodel finished I will soon be sleeping in my shop .. you noticed how hot it was ... glad you and honey made it home safe ... I’m open anytime you decide to come back .. 
wendell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodman6415 said:


> It was great meeting and chatting with you ... I’m sorry everyone had things to do and cut our bs session short ... but Life had a way of getting in the way .. thanks for the trade material.. I can’t wait to try some casting ...but if I don’t get this kitchen remodel finished I will soon be sleeping in my shop .. you noticed how hot it was ... glad you and honey made it home safe ... I’m open anytime you decide to come back ..
> wendell



Thanks Wendell. I'm like a bad dream. I always come back. In two years, I plan to go back east via Branson, Missouri, down to Yellville, Arkansas for the Watercreek Knapin, then on down to Louisiana, stock up up some of that good ole Cajun grub, then head back west with your place on the agenda. I'll make sure to bring plenty of Mesquite though. I didn't see any while there.

You'd better get that cabinet job done before your babe decides to hold that brand new PM hostage.

Yesterday I had to run to my friends shop to store stuff in his freezer because my freezer couldn't handle all the stuff I brought back. It was 105 degrees, and pure bliss considering the temps and humidity you guys have. I'll take that dry heat any day.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Them are slackers...notice how the Florida contingent represented well by taking , whereas the did not. 

Jerry, glad to see you made home safe...we really appreciated your visit and generosity...I am surprised that them didn’t clean you out of mesquite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Lou Currier said:


> Them are slackers...notice how the Florida contingent represented well by taking , whereas the did not.
> 
> Jerry, glad to see you made home safe...we really appreciated your visit and generosity...I am surprised that them didn’t clean you out of mesquite


You boys got all the good wood .. he needs to start through Texas first next time.. and if he only has mesquite I’ll be out of town ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

You're right @Lou Currier we were slackers about the pics, I have no excuse.

You do understand that Mesquite grows pretty prolific here don't you? I have plenty and so does Wendell. If we need more I'm pretty sure @David Hill could help. As I understand he's got more than he'll ever use...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Why don't you Texas boys load up the mesquite and make a road trip to Virginia. I'll hook you up with walnut and oak and some others

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Why don't you Texas boys load up the mesquite and make a road trip to Virginia. I'll hook you up with walnut and oak and some others



I've never been, I'd like to see Virginia at some point. You can keep your Oak though, we have plenty of that too.


----------



## rocky1

Good to hear you made it home safe and sound Jerry! Better yet to hear the clerk at the convenience store had your wallet when you got back. 

I can't believe them Texas guys didn't unload the 2-3 pieces of Mesquite we left them on the trailer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

